# Sage barista pro basket stuck in grouphead



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

Almost every time after making a shot, either the basket or the puck gets stuck in the grouphead. It's quite annoying. I can't see any cracks or damages in the portafilter. Anyone experienced the same?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

smurfine said:


> Almost every time after making a shot, either the basket or the puck gets stuck in the grouphead. It's quite annoying. I can't see any cracks or damages in the portafilter. Anyone experienced the same?


 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/search/?&q=Basket stuck in group head&search_and_or=and&sortby=relevancy


----------

